Ask HN: Have you been successful in getting your coinbase account recovered? - ore0s
======
NTroy
Recovered for/from what?

I've had my account disabled in the past (I created it while I was underage,
with an adult representing me. Once they changed their terms to no longer
allow this, they temporarily banned my account). But, once I turned 18, and
was eligible again, all I did was send them one email and they immediately
restored/recovered the account for me. So yes, I have been able to get my
Coinbase account recovered before.

------
Trias11
Also i had a problem logging in from desktop but was able to complete
transaction via mobile.

This should be carved in stone:

DO NOT RELY ON OR LEAVE YOUR PROPERTY ON A MERCY OF SOME PLATFORM.

Use any patform (financial, crypto, transactional, storage, social) for what
it good at and have as much of your own resources and especially monetary
instruments UNDER YOUR OWN FULL AND COMPLETE CONTROL!

I used crypto exchanges literally for 5 minutes:

\- transfer funds

\- do transaction

\- transfer funds away

\- done

------
jordansmith
Recovered from a hack or a ban?

